# Angelina Jolie hasst die Thanksgiving-Feierei



## Mandalorianer (26 Nov. 2010)

*Kein Braten für Maddox und Co.
Angelina Jolie hasst die Thanksgiving-Feierei*​

Thanksgiving? Nein, danke! Angelina Jolie (35) hat keine Lust, sich dieser jährlichen Tradition anzuschließen, bei der man Dankbarkeit heuchelt, Tiere schlachtet und die Gräueltaten der Vergangenheit vergisst.

Ein Freund von Angie und ihrem Liebsten Brad Pitt (46) verriet PopEater: „Angelina hasst diesen Feiertag und will nichts damit zu tun haben, die amerikanische Geschichte neu zu erfinden, so wie es viele Amerikaner tun.“ Damit spielt sie auf die Tatsache an, dass bei der Besiedlung Amerikas durch die Pilger das indianische Volk nahezu ausgerottet worden war. Diebstahl, Mord und Fremdenfeindlichkeit würden also mit diesem Feiertag noch zelebriert. „Sie will ihrer Multi-Kulti-Familie nicht beibringen, Mord gutzuheißen. Deshalb wird sie diese Woche mit Brad und den Kindern nicht in den Staaten sein, um Thanksgiving zu entgehen.“

Prinzipiell hat sie damit natürlich Recht; trotzdem hat der Feiertag für viele Amerikaner noch eine weitere, viel wichtigere Bedeutung, nämlich sich bei den Liebsten und für das Gute im Leben zu bedanken ...

*und solche Werte kann man seiner Familie 
doch durchaus zumuten, oder? 
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (26 Nov. 2010)

vielleicht etwas zu überfrachtet diese ideologische Betrachtung des Festes. Interessante Einblicke Gollum :thumbup:


----------



## Chamser81 (26 Nov. 2010)

Man kann es auch mit dieser "politischen Korrektheit" übertreiben!


----------



## krawutz (27 Nov. 2010)

Ich hasse diesen Tag auch. Deswegen fahre ich in diesem Jahr, wie auch schon in allen Jahren zuvor, nicht nach Amerika.


----------



## Yzer76 (27 Dez. 2010)

Dann landet der Truthahn eben nicht im Ofen und die Tierschützer können sich freuen


----------

